# Plumbed In - Advice please



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

So, a while back I got some great advice from here and invested in a Cherub. I recently got the chance to plumb it in, so have done so. Anyone else done this? My pour is quite fast but I am currently running filterless. I am going to fix that next week, any advice on inline filters? Britta-C seems to be the thing. Do you think the filter will slow the water down or is this all due to the pump? I think the grind is dialled in correctly. Any finer and my pucks break up. And the coffee is good, so.

One annoying thing about the plumbing is that it comes out of the bottom of the unit and the design means it basically has to go through the surface of whatever it is stood on. Not a problem for me, but may well concern others!

I am also thinking of getting a bottomless for xmas. Can anyone point to one that will 'just work' (i.e. fit).

One final thing, if I wanted to descale the machine, would I have to go back to a tank fill? That is a bit of a faff, and I had not thought of it before. It means opening the machine and changing things...

Cheers

Nathan


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, I use a Brita C300. You can usually pick them up on Ebay quite reasonably if you hunt around. This is a fixed head and I think it mixes 30% or thereabouts. You will need to fit an inline pressure regulator to prevent the full force of the line in pressure going into the machine. Others will know but I think it is around 3.5 bar you want. Unless there is a switch to flick then I think if you descale you will need to revert back to tanked, or thats the case on my non Cherub machine.

I would look to get the pressure reducing valve first. When I get downstairs, I might possibly have a spare one and if I have I will pm you and you are welcome to it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pm me your addy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

AFAIK you will need to revert to tank to de-scale, I do not know how you can introduce the de-scaling mixture otherwise.


----------



## Mr Guy Ho (Sep 7, 2011)

I found that naked PF that I bought for my Gaggia Classic from Happy Donkey fit fine.


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Thankjs Mr G Ho, I guess that is this one:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0904-gaggia-classic-bottomless-portafilter.html

A 21g basket seems large! Will the one I currently use fit too?

Nathan


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking. A bit of a pain really, the change over is quite complicated. Some one should invent an inline descale mix, to swap out for the filter.

N


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks good, I have pm'd.


----------

